# To Our Wonderful Community: A Major Announcement!



## Frederik Magle

Today marks a special day for Talk Classical! As of today, February 28th, 2022, TalkClassical.com is owned and operated by the great people at VerticalScope. We will continue to run Talk Classical as it's always run, and we'll try and be innovative in delivering a great forum community experience like it has been since its founding.

Other than some new admins doing the behind the scenes technical/server work, and some very necessary software updates (!), very little else will change. The biggest change you might expect is better access to resources and dedicated technical staff around to help out if you bump into issues.

I'm incredibly excited about this new direction as it will allow us to focus on what we do best, which is content and community; while securing the forum with a world-class organization that excels in running forums and keeping their platforms safe, secure, and stable, something which has until now been a major challenge to say the least...

If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to let me know 

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## VSAdmin

Hello everyone!

On behalf of the Community Management team, we'd like to offer you the warmest of welcomes to the VerticalScope family of forums! Our team helps manage the site administration and maintenance duties of keeping TalkClassical.com operational, and we wanted to take the opportunity to not only say hello, but also to share a little bit about what to expect.

*Who Are We?*
VerticalScope is a network of forum communities around the internet. The community management staff on our team help make the work of the forum moderators and administrators easier.

*What Do We Do?*
Community means a great deal to us - we're all community people, and so continuity and stability are our primary aim. We bring reliability, support, and the infrastructure required to ensure that this community will be able to thrive for many years to come. It is our goal to work with the volunteer moderators/administrators to provide the resources required to increase reach, attract new members, increase engagement, and better the community experience overall.

*What Will Change?*
From a cultural side, next to nothing, you will eventually see our TOS and Privacy Policies in place but you'll find they're the same as you already work with. From a technical standpoint in the coming months you will see some necessary software updates and a change in the look and feel as we have a platform we've built up that should improve performance. Apart from that you'll now have access to better resources as well as community management staff for support and forum-related technical issues. Community is the focus here, and we know that the members of every forum work to keep things going awesomely. You're a huge part of that success, and we're here to ensure that the lights stay on, upkeep is tended to, and the infrastructure gets the attention it needs.

If you have any questions, ask away!

We're looking forward to working with the members, mods and admins here, and we're incredibly happy to be with you.

Warm Regards,
The VerticalScope Community Team


----------



## SanAntone

When will the search function return?


----------



## VSAdmin

SanAntone said:


> When will the search function return?


When did it go down?

Kyle


----------



## Frederik Magle

VSAdmin said:


> When did it go down?
> 
> Kyle


Hi Kyle, it was turned off during the server issues a couple of weeks ago as a troubleshooting and resource saving measure, and I deemed it safest to wait turning it back on until after the server move to not risk the site experiencing problems again. Mike S have been informed of the situation.


----------



## Art Rock

It is definitely the one function most missed by the members and staff alike (it also prevents the use of the unread posts button).


----------



## Krummhorn

Art Rock said:


> It is definitely the one function most missed by the members and staff alike (it also prevents the use of the unread posts button).


I'll 2nd that ... it is an essential tool for an admin.


----------



## VSAdmin

Frederik Magle said:


> Hi Kyle, it was turned off during the server issues a couple of weeks ago as a troubleshooting and resource saving measure, and I deemed it safest to wait turning it back on until after the server move to not risk the site experiencing problems again. Mike S have been informed of the situation.


Thanks, I'll make sure to check with him for updates


----------



## Ingélou

What a surprise! I almost didn't spot this.

But I'm hoping it will be a good one and that TC will flourish and continue to provide an internet home for lovers of classical music.


----------



## VSAdmin

Search is back online. Please report any issues you see with it here 

Kyle


----------



## Krummhorn

:tiphat: Thank you, Kyle. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Art Rock

VSAdmin said:


> Search is back online. Please report any issues you see with it here
> 
> Kyle


See here please:



elgars ghost said:


> I have tried to use the 'search thread' option in previous Current Listening threads and it keeps saying _Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms_. The name I entered (Mozart) should have given me lots of posts to search through, but nothing. Is this just a glitch that will be ironed out?


----------



## VSAdmin

Art Rock said:


> See here please:


Search being restored will often require some time for indexing to kick back in, since it was turned off before the server swap. That SHOULD correct in a day or two depending on post volume.

Kyle


----------



## Ingélou

I'm just copying this post to this thread after advice from Art Rock. Thank you. :tiphat:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

One of the functions that I used to use quite a lot was the Threads and Posts on one's profile and the profile of one's friends. This was a good way to find recommendations and discussions relevant to one's current preoccupations - sorry about the overuse of the Royal 'One' here!

This facility seems to have changed under the new administration - now it's called 'Find Latest Posts' and 'Find Latest Started Threads'. Was it before? Anyway, the result seems to be that though I've put up more than 200 threads in the past, now when I look at my Threads, I get 1 result - said to be 'Results 1 to 1 of 1'. So, for example, if I wanted to look at my long-running thread 'For Love of the Baroque', now closed, for research purposes, it will be harder to find.

Similarly, if I remember that a relevant thread was started by a friend - for example, Taggart started a thread called 'For Love of Early Music' which has sporadic input from people who know more than we do - I won't be able to find it. I find instead 'Results 1 to 3 of 3', when I know that Taggart must have started in the tens of threads.

Is this a new policy that I'll just have to accept, or after a little time will we be able to dig up old threads that interest us and where we want to comment again?


----------



## VSAdmin

Ingélou said:


> I'm just copying this post to this thread after advice from Art Rock. Thank you. :tiphat:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> One of the functions that I used to use quite a lot was the Threads and Posts on one's profile and the profile of one's friends. This was a good way to find recommendations and discussions relevant to one's current preoccupations - sorry about the overuse of the Royal 'One' here!
> 
> This facility seems to have changed under the new administration - now it's called 'Find Latest Posts' and 'Find Latest Started Threads'. Was it before? Anyway, the result seems to be that though I've put up more than 200 threads in the past, now when I look at my Threads, I get 1 result - said to be 'Results 1 to 1 of 1'. So, for example, if I wanted to look at my long-running thread 'For Love of the Baroque', now closed, for research purposes, it will be harder to find.
> 
> Similarly, if I remember that a relevant thread was started by a friend - for example, Taggart started a thread called 'For Love of Early Music' which has sporadic input from people who know more than we do - I won't be able to find it. I find instead 'Results 1 to 3 of 3', when I know that Taggart must have started in the tens of threads.
> 
> Is this a new policy that I'll just have to accept, or after a little time will we be able to dig up old threads that interest us and where we want to comment again?


As above, the search function needs time to rebuild its indexes to populate results correctly. If by end of day tomorrow we're not seeing results I will put in for a forced reindex.

Kyle


----------



## Ingélou

VSAdmin said:


> As above, the search function needs time to rebuild its indexes to populate results correctly. If by end of day tomorrow we're not seeing results I will put in for a forced reindex.
> 
> Kyle


Thank you. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

VSAdmin said:


> As above, the search function needs time to rebuild its indexes to populate results correctly. If by end of day tomorrow we're not seeing results I will put in for a forced reindex.
> 
> Kyle


OK just checked, 13 posts and 5 threads, I've been on for 9 years and should have a lot more. No signs that the index tables are being fully rebuilt in the background. Time to do a forced reindex?

Thanks for all the work you are doing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have taken the liberty of posting this by jgreenwood, as it was in essence what I was going to post myself.

"Search still isn't working for me. I tried some terms that I know are in a thread or a forum, but nothing is returned.

Try searching for "Conrad" in the movie musicals thread."


----------



## Taggart

My post count is now up to 16, thread count stuck at 5.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I was wondering if the re-indexing as mentioned above will now be held back until the new system is in place?


----------



## Dimace

I have the feeling that since the update the forum goes smoother, with less error / unavailable messages etc. Good job my friends.


----------



## AndorFoldes

A simple "thank you" to Frederik Magle for keeping the forum going for all these years.


----------



## Selby

AndorFoldes said:


> A simple "thank you" to Frederik Magle for keeping the forum going for all these years.


I second this statement of gratitude.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Agreed. But we need a sub-forum, called "The Swamp," where we can discuss politics and religion without a nannycam. :^)


----------



## Selby

NoCoPilot said:


> Agreed. But we need a sub-forum, called "The Swamp," where we can discuss politics and religion without a nannycam. :^)


I would argue that we need a sub-forum called "The Swamp" dedicated to discussions about comic book swamp monsters.


----------



## NoCoPilot

And religion and politics.


----------

